# Matagorda Beach Party



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

It's interesting that this was such a small item in the Bay City Tribune:

_Matagorda County Sheriff's Office and emergency management officials are prepared for crowd control and other effects that a scheduled "ATM gang" beach party could bring to Matagorda Beach on Saturday, May 5._
_The ATM gang calls themselves a rap group and ATM stands for "All The Music," said Capt. Richard Rooth, of Matagorda County Sheriff's Office._

I don't think this is going to be a repeat of Surfside. The word is that there will be 25 DPS cruisers (2 per car), county sheriffs, game wardens, Texas Rangers and if that isn't enough&#8230; two Blackhawk helicopters will be at the harbor. 

This could get interesting&#8230;


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i hope the LEO's bring plenty of ammo and their big black scary guns.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

DPS should have the "battle ships" patrolling up and down the beach, just within firing distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

comments are open on the youtube video, lol


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Luv all the syringes in that flyer!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Haha, That Fife video was LIVE!!!!!


a


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks like I'll be staying away from Matagorda this weekend


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cancelled
http://www.facebook.com/atmgang.ent


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I have a feeling this is going to provide a lot of entertainment this week..

a


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mont said:


> cancelled
> http://www.facebook.com/atmgang.ent


If I recall correctly, Surfside was "cancelled" also. I think it is part of the act and probably starts to build some deniability after the damage is done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish I had a fleet of tow trucks to stage at the beach down there...LOL


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> If I recall correctly, Surfside was "cancelled" also. I* think it is part of the act and probably starts to build some deniability* after the damage is done.


That is exactly what this is. They would get hammered otherwise.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Sheriffs, DPS, Game wardens, Texas Rangers and Black hawks!!?? Yup that sounds like a place I want to go and hang wit da masses. The party has not begun and already they are loading up the troops, this is another example of what these types of parties warrant!!
There is no way that this should be allowed to happen in the first place. Call it what you will but these types of gatherings are nothing but trouble and every effort should be put into place to see that it does not!! The sad part is that the party goers bring this on all by themselves!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I wish I had a fleet of tow trucks to stage at the beach down there...LOL


I want the watermelon/fried chicken concessions....


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody going fishing that weekend might want to go strapped so they can return fire when leaving the ditch and upon returning!!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

They wont be able to make it 100 yards down the beach. How many of those folks you think have 4x4's. I can see it now "500 Low Riders stuck on Matagorda Beach."


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't usually charge to tow ppl out stuck on the beach, bet I could make a killing..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

We are going fishing down there this weekend. Will have to avoid the beach and stay in the bay. Anyone know of a sale on 9mm ammo, might need to stock up


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Little-bit said:


> They wont be able to make it 100 yards down the beach. How many of those folks you think have 4x4's. I can see it now "500 Low Riders stuck on Matagorda Beach."


that's the Matagorda beach I remember too. Real loose, dry sand and tough even in a 4 by 4.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually do hope they go and they all get blocked in cause there all stuck and NO tow trucks come to help. They'd have to use that pea size brain to figure out how to get out.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I say block off Hwy 60 and close the beach to all traffic the entire weekend. Problem solved!

Turn them round at the entrance to town.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Sheriffs, DPS, Game wardens, Texas Rangers and Black hawks!!?? Yup that sounds like a place I want to go and hang wit da masses. The party has not begun and already they are loading up the troops, this is another example of what these types of parties warrant!!
> There is no way that this should be allowed to happen in the first place. *Call it what you will but these types of gatherings are nothing but trouble and every effort should be put into place to see that it does not!!* The sad part is that the party goers bring this on all by themselves!!


Matagorda County's position is that they are a legit business and are landowners in the county.

I'll say it again... If it does go down in Matagorda like it went down in Surfside, there will be a different ending altogether.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> that's the Matagorda beach I remember too. Real loose, dry sand and tough even in a 4 by 4.


I was down there last week and there was a brand new Ford 4X4 stuck about 75 yards from the entrance road. There were two excavaters pushing the seaweed mat back towards the dunes and the sand was real loose. Would be fun to watch from a distance. :dance:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I reckon the plan is to hook up to a dually like this one and ride it til you are stuck. 

The next guy had so much fun he peed his pants, well I sure hope that b p.

Also note the guy n the 2nd pic with ATM in his 'air, dat chit craaay.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Classy.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> The next guy had so much fun he peed his pants, well I sure hope that b p.


Bootay sweat. *gagging*


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

a little premature don't you think? lmao


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Will be down there this weekend......beach party or not.Just gonna pack my " scary black gun " for EXTRA firepower if needed


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

The flies & mosquitos will be so happy !


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait, Im a little confussed. The title says Matagorda Beach Party but the pictures look more like an Obama Campaign Rally!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I think we should put up a booth at the entrance and anyone that does not have a gun issue them one. Then LEO's should stay away until Monday.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Will be down there this weekend......beach party or not.Just gonna pack my " scary black gun " for EXTRA firepower if needed


 Capt'n, me and the Noveski will be watching the proceedings!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

21tv said:


> Capt'n, me and the Noveski will be watching the proceedings!


Can you setup a live video feed from your front porch?
in stead of a surf cam, it could be a Can Cam..

a


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

capt. david said:


> a little premature don't you think? lmao


Aaaah, you're just jealous cuz it will he "land tows" and we have it covered


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha, these idiots won't make it 100 yards down the beach. I was there this weekend and drove till I hit 3 mile cut. It's pretty dicey even for a 4x4.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ahh, ya'll dont get it. they'll choke up the entrance to the beach, then back it up to the condo entrance, then they'll eventually find they're way to beach road and overload all the beach front house owners who convinced the county to make the first mile and a half pedestrian only.

And if you think you'll make some money pulling people out when they get stuck? All I have to say is you better be armed and ready!


----------



## GreenZ (Jul 9, 2011)

Low tide on arrival and flood tide on attempted departure, that would be cool. I guess I won't be going to matagorda this weekend.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Can you setup a live video feed from your front porch?
> in stead of a surf cam, it could be a Can Cam..
> 
> a


It's just a little red dot thing.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

21tv said:


> It's just a little red dot thing.


nice. 
party at 21's?

I think I may try to get on down there early for a 'test drive'. I'll have my 4x4 back on the road mid week. I've seen matty at it's worst. At it's worst I have to pay some attention, especially if I'm loaded down with the trailer..

if I make it happen, I'll be prepared to stay. I'll just make the camp down close to Mitchel's Cut..

I'd like to setup a tripod with the camera. I wish I had a good long lens.. I don't want to get close... and I don't want to fly a white flag, it's not nice to let them believe I'm surrendering...

I made comment before about making money towing. I was joking.. I wouldn't for a minute think about really getting in the middle of the mess that I saw (second hand) at Surfside which will likely be similar at Matty.

They will be incited and chaotic because of the sabotage of LEO's and County Groundskeepers for not using the dozers to flatten out 25 miles of beach for the low riders and what the hell else they decide to drive down there will get stuck in.

I don't have time to equip the 80 with flame throwers, however, that would be really cool.. in fact, I do presume to believe that it would be LI... (hold on, pulling my pants up) ...... LIIIIIVVVEEE!

Andrew


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

On the other hand, If we all went down there, and all the land owners, and sportsman occupy the beach prior to their arrival, there wouldnt be any room for them. With nothing but 4-bys parked at the entrance, they would have to go somewhere else.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

It would be fun to pull the stuck ones out with about 15' of slack in your tow strap and a 15 mph roll, then watch that POS with Swangas go rolling down beach road looking like a big sand crab. LOL


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Back in my younger days we would find said individuals stuck over on Crystal beach and lend a helping hand. I don't know how many bumpers we bent up by "not knowing what we were doing". I even remember my buddy going through the grill of a car onetime and hooking the towstrap to an A/C condensor line. We had a blast!!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Shaky said:


> *Ahh, ya'll dont get it. they'll choke up the entrance to the beach, then back it up to the condo entrance, then they'll eventually find they're way to beach road and overload all the beach front house owners who convinced the county to make the first mile and a half pedestrian only.*
> 
> And if you think you'll make some money pulling people out when they get stuck? All I have to say is you better be armed and ready!


Honestly, I think they'll be backed up over the bridge. I'm going South for the weekend.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

cklimpt said:


> Back in my younger days we would find said individuals stuck over on Crystal beach and lend a helping hand. I don't know how many bumpers we bent up by "not knowing what we were doing". I even remember my buddy going through the grill of a car onetime and hooking the towstrap to an A/C condensor line. We had a blast!!


That sounds like a really crappy thing to do to someone. We'd pulled people out as well. If we got a couple of beers out of it we were thrilled. Trashing someone property for kicks is pretty low


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard if this is still going down? We are heading to Matty this weekend. Thx.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> That sounds like a really crappy thing to do to someone. We'd pulled people out as well. If we got a couple of beers out of it we were thrilled. Trashing someone property for kicks is pretty low


HA! If you would have seen these people and understood the way they were treating the home owners in the area you would understand. It was our way of getting back for what they had done and were doing. We had guys that used to get a running start and try to jump the dunes in their ghetto sleds. Destroying the dunes in front of my parents home. We would go down for a weekend only to find the windows in our house broken. Trust me it wasn't about getting "kicks" as you say but a little revenge, and yes we know it was all from the same group of people as we watched them from week to week.

I don't mind lending a helping hand and pulling people out at all, did it many of times.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I know a girl that likes ATM...

I'm talking about from the pooper to the chewer, not the hoodlums.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

We have a house down in Matty half way between the intercoastal and the beach. I'll be down there keeping an eye out when not fishing. I usually travel down there with several pieces. I am concerned about what the constabulary is going to do as far as searches on legit residents making their way to their houses.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

cklimpt said:


> HA! If you would have seen these people and understood the way they were treating the home owners in the area you would understand. It was our way of getting back for what they had done and were doing. We had guys that used to get a running start and try to jump the dunes in their ghetto sleds. Destroying the dunes in front of my parents home. We would go down for a weekend only to find the windows in our house broken. Trust me it wasn't about getting "kicks" as you say but a little revenge, and yes we know it was all from the same group of people as we watched them from week to week.
> 
> I don't mind lending a helping hand and pulling people out at all, did it many of times.


Poor excuse, for despicable behavior.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

spike404 said:


> Poor excuse, for despicable behavior.


Like I said....it was in my younger days. I forgot i was surrounded by some who have never done wrong, and love to cast the first stone.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder how will get a beach sticker, it will be a two way grid lock from cars turning around.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

mike1970lee said:


> I wonder how will get a beach sticker, it will be a two way grid lock from cars turning around.


Paraphrasing a classic Hollywood line: "Stickers? Stickers? We don't need no stinking stickers!"


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

After seeing the traffic gridlock at Surfside, I would not wish that group on any place. Total disregard of other people's property. 
Ken


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

goodonya said:


> We have a house down in Matty half way between the intercoastal and the beach. I'll be down there keeping an eye out when not fishing. I usually travel down there with several pieces. I am concerned about what the constabulary is going to do as far as searches on legit residents making their way to their houses.


I think you have a legit concern. Our house is closer to the bridge. We are going to elect to sit this one out.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a big party in Surfside this weekend also ... they are expecting around 30,000 to attend. Its a motorcycle event ... http://bikerbeachbash.com/. Think I'll pass on both events. We're headed towards Conroe to ride in the woods.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sounds like law enforcement will be super buzy this super full moon weekend /cinco de mayo etc, ill be here at the house


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

cklimpt said:


> HA! If you would have seen these people and understood the way they were treating the home owners in the area you would understand. It was our way of getting back for what they had done and were doing. We had guys that used to get a running start and try to jump the dunes in their ghetto sleds. Destroying the dunes in front of my parents home. We would go down for a weekend only to find the windows in our house broken. Trust me it wasn't about getting "kicks" as you say but a little revenge, and yes we know it was all from the same group of people as we watched them from week to week.
> 
> I don't mind lending a helping hand and pulling people out at all, did it many of times.


Sounds like passive aggressive bulll**** to me..



cklimpt said:


> Like I said....it was in my younger days. I forgot i was surrounded by some who have never done wrong, and love to cast the first stone.


 I cast stones, and I'm sure I've done wrong, and I HELP people when necessary. I don't deceive them by pretending to help them then damage their vehicles..

That's just chicken****...

A


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

txgirl1722 said:


> Has anyone heard if this is still going down? We are heading to Matty this weekend. Thx.


Yes I do believe it is happening, I heard the Bay City radio station announce that the Matty county emt's will have a station set up down there


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Sheesh I think I'll stay home. I hope the LEO's and EMT's got some rest this week.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> That sounds like a really crappy thing to do to someone. We'd pulled people out as well. If we got a couple of beers out of it we were thrilled. Trashing someone property for kicks is pretty low


Have you seen what kind of trash these folks leave behind for others to clean up?


----------



## nick220722 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well that's upsetting. Just found out about this today and I had scheduled to go to Matagorda to sail my Adventure Island for the first time. Guess I'll have to go to Freeport and try to eek out one or two fish instead. Can't wait til they don't allow this kind of **** on the beach anymore. They should absolutely just overwhelm the beach with police and break up this up as soon as the party gets started.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Tarus BASH !!! WAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Bring the patty wagons..


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I sent the Surfside party info to my wife, she spoke to the Surfside Police and here is what she found out.

_I spoke to the surf side secretary. She laughed and said she was hearing a lot of information, but that 30,000 was a new one. She said she got a call from Houston Chronicle saying: "we hear surfside doesn't like bikers. We hear surf side doesn't want blacks in the city..." a bunch of liberal gibberish. I said, oh my, you don't want quanell X coming down. She laughed. She also said that one of those large rental houses was told to cancel their rental for this weekend because of the number of people and bc they were going to sell liquor! Apparently the sheriffs dept is following the twitter chatter and are aware of all that may be happening._

_Ken

_


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

put sign up where they first turn on to beach pointing down the beach that reads $0.25 beer at end of the beach.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

032490 said:


> I sent the Surfside party info to my wife, she spoke to the Surfside Police and here is what she found out.
> 
> _I spoke to the surf side secretary. She laughed and said she was hearing a lot of information, but that 30,000 was a new one. She said she got a call from Houston Chronicle saying: "we hear surfside doesn't like bikers. We hear surf side doesn't want blacks in the city..." a bunch of liberal gibberish. I said, oh my, you don't want quanell X coming down. She laughed. She also said that one of those large rental houses was told to cancel their rental for this weekend because of the number of people and bc they were going to sell liquor! Apparently the sheriffs dept is following the twitter chatter and are aware of all that may be happening._
> 
> ...


I heard this as well.

Sounds like a full on assault of Texas beaches..

a


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I honestly hope someone at the Matagorda shingdig does something stupid. Otherwise this stuff will only continue to escalate.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

I hear the police are setting up temporary jail at the Harbour. Lots of police already here. Going to be intresting...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Some of yall down there post up some pics. I don't want to go get in the middle of that mess, but I'd like to see some pics.

a


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

lordbater said:


> Some of yall down there post up some pics. I don't want to go get in the middle of that mess, but I'd like to see some pics.
> 
> a


X2 and a live feed would be even better.


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*Trailer*

There is a trailer at the harbor, I don"t know if it was a temporary jail as mentioned above, or a command post.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

several of my buds have houses on the lower river road, 


Might be fun just to go down there and sit on the driveway and watch the action


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

oneleggedwader said:


> There is a trailer at the harbor, I don"t know if it was a temporary jail as mentioned above, or a command post.


I hope it's a big trailer if it's a temp. Jail.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> several of my buds have houses on the lower river road,
> 
> Might be fun just to go down there and sit on the driveway and watch the action


Make sure and put plenty of "NOBAMA" stickers on your truck! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

oneleggedwader said:


> There is a trailer at the harbor, I don"t know if it was a temporary jail as mentioned above, or a command post.


Could just ferry them across the river at Riverbend and let those pigs they feed guard them... :cheers:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Make sure and put plenty of "NOBAMA" stickers on your truck! LOL


Lol, you trying to get his truck wrecked?


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

DPS set up


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Lol, you trying to get his truck wrecked?


Not at all. Just like setting up a deer feeder! :biggrin:


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*If ya own a 4X4*

Ya better sleep in it tonight with your shotgun, they are gunna have some fresh rides (stolen) for the party tommorow.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

The DPS have some ATV down on the beach now 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Glad I'm staying away this weekend. Lemme know when the cleanup is, I'll try n restore my beloved Matty...

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

What ticks me off, is all of our tax paying dollars it costs, and most importantly the risk our officers have to endure in order to deal with all of these scumbags.:hairout:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Bretticu$ said:


> What ticks me off, is all of our tax paying dollars it costs, and most importantly the risk our officers have to endure in order to deal with all of these scumbags.:hairout:


You got it man....

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think they were stupid for picking Matagorda anyway.
They are not going to be able to drive down the beach, there is only one entrance onto the beach, and there is not that much around Matagorda for them. I mean they have to drive along way through no towns to get there. I really don't think they would have picked Matagorda. 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Might not even find gas.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

any word yet on how things are going down there???


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

saltyfeet said:


> any word yet on how things are going down there???


I know that 2 of the 3 beach webcams are down. They were working yesterday??? Police might have shut them down.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I have a buddy that went down around Midnight.. He usually hangs around the 2nd windmill so that's probably where he is at. He said at around 9am that he hadn't seen any activity. The sand is real loose and lots of stinky seaweed.. If anything is happening, I doubt it's going to happen that far down..

a


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just talked w 2 of my buds at diff river road houses


they said all is quiet , dps command post in the harbor, emg. mgmnt command post down by the jetties


at the least , it's a good dry run for later, i'm sure leo's are learning a few things


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

My girlfriend is down there at the house right now. She said that LEO's are everywhere and there is a helicopter flying around but other then that its slow.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I seen that Matty was closing the beach this weekend!!! Just looked it up on Matagordas Facebook page and it said the beach was shut down!!! That's one way to take care of it!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think they are worrired about the supermoon raising tides high eonough that could endanger the crowds and did this merely as a precaution :biggrin:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

All this hubub, tax dollars spent for all the LEOs to be there and a false alarm. The scum prolly had it planned this way so all the cops would be down there and they can send teams of thugs elsewhere to rob and pillage! I hope LEOs can find the scum bags that put this up and make em pay!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

link to where it says they shut it down? i never saw that they shut it down, what i read> 
Well today is the day of the big beach party. The event organizers have said that it was cancelled. I am not sure if it will happen or not. THE MESSAGE SENT OUT was an advisement for those who are concerned about the party.. IT WAS NOT RACIST IN NATURE. no matter what some believe. IT IS A VERIFIABLE FACT that the large get-together in Surfside beach resulted in a shooting. I am not claiming that there will be another, I am not claiming that the individuals involved are thugs....I am merely re-assuring people that the county has been advised, and is ready SHOULD any problems arise. EVERYONE HAVE FUN.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry there Facebook said it was closed but just spoke with matagorda county sharifs office and ask they said the party was not happening it was called off because of the overwhelming loe on hand lol!!!
I grew up in Sargent hunting and fishing matagorda county and love to see them take action to keep the public save!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Sorry there Facebook said it was closed but just spoke with matagorda county sharifs office and ask they said the party was not happening it was called off because of the overwhelming loe on hand lol!!!
> I grew up in Sargent hunting and fishing matagorda county and love to see them take action to keep the public save!!
> James
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


X 2! They won't try that again I'd bet. Most of them from Houston don't have enough gas money to make it to Matty w/o robbing a couple of liquor/convenience stores on the way. LOL


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that msg on their Facebook page was left by one of us. 



Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Whoever the promoter was should be sent the bill for all the LEO's in the form of a law suit by the state. It'll never happen, but it should.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Maybe give them all a free cd....

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

So the coast is clear?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> X 2! They won't try that again I'd bet. Most of them from Houston don't have enough gas money to make it to Matty w/o robbing a couple of liquor/convenience stores on the way. LOL


Easy now!!!! I'm one of them that don't have the money to go down there lol. 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

I got two buds down there, a pelican and a crow, who I use to feed by hand, and was gettin' concerned about 'em...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Isn't it funny that ATM can use the N word to refer to their followers, but any white boy, like me, that did that would be crucified. "Cops **** a ******"
Yea right. Try cops bust a bunch of losers.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

roundman said:


> i think they are worrired about the supermoon raising tides high eonough that could endanger the crowds and did this merely as a precaution :biggrin:


99% sure they aren't smart enough to know anything about how moon phases effect the water.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

How bad is it going to get? I have a buddy camping around 8 mike marker? Info ASAP if possible so I van get in touch w them..
Thx

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

lordbater said:


> How bad is it going to get? I have a buddy camping around 8 mike marker? Info ASAP if possible so I van get in touch w them..
> Thx
> 
> A
> ...


It's not going on at all anymore!! He should be in the clear 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

clint623 said:


> 99% sure they aren't smart enough to know anything about how moon phases effect the water.


 roger, was makin joke about why the city/county may have closed the beach,lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, I meant the tides. I didn't realize he was staying tonight also...
I told him bout the high tides, I'm worried now he might get wet. I'm sure he can get to the dunes and stay safe, probably even save the truck, but I'd like some more info from ppl who know.

Thx
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## rebelrancher (Feb 4, 2008)

Just got back from Matagorda. LEO's everywhere!!! Wife thought I was crazy for going . Wasn't gonna let the thugs keep me from my Saltwater Therapy!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

My girlfriend is down there and she said its quiet but LEO's are everywhere.


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

*Beach*

Just got back from Matagorda. There was more cops than people on the beach. Beach was dead. Tide was high and sand was soft. DPS had a chopper down there and prolly 30 cars. EMTs were set up at the entrance. Only caught one whiting but it was good to get out of the house. ATM would have never made it on the beach unless they had a 4x4! Gotta love Gorda!!! Lol!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

good to hear. My buddy is entreched for the night. said he's seen almost no activity and nothing out of the normal where's he's camped at...

a


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

The atm party was a non event in Matagorda. Last I heard one black guy got pulled over because he had a pot sticker on his vehicle. That gave the law cause to pull him over and apon a search they found a gun and arrested him. Poor guy probally had no idea who ATM was. Wrong place right time.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

drydock said:


> The atm party was a non event in Matagorda. Last I heard one black guy got pulled over because he had a pot sticker on his vehicle. That gave the law cause to pull him over and apon a search they found a gun and arrested him. Poor guy probally had no idea who ATM was. Wrong place right time.


Hah...I say right place right time...he was obviously breaking the law and got caught...


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Since when is having a gun illegal? Unless he was a felon.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

huntnetime said:


> Hah...I say right place right time...he was obviously breaking the law and got caught...


idiot had a pot sticker on his car..

if he got arrested I hope it was for something illegal....

a


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Coming home from Sargent yesterday afternoon the wife and I noted that the Law was a significant presence on the southbound side of 288. At least 5 vehicles pulled over north of Lake Jackson, south of Pearland. Did not see anything on the northbound side. Lucky us I guess. :tongue:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

lordbater said:


> idiot had a *pot sticker* on his car..
> 
> if he got arrested I hope it was for something illegal....
> 
> a


I guess it was a bumper sticker.....Why would it be illegal and cause to pull anyone over?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I guess it was a bumper sticker.....Why would it be illegal and cause to pull anyone over?


That is what I am thinking also.

I bet they saw a black guy and then sticker, then found probable cause from a traffic violation to pull him over. Probably didn't use a turn signal, brake light out or some other minor infraction to get him pulled over.

The upside is they found a gun on a black man and took care of it. He probably has another one already though. lol!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I was down there from Thursday to Sunday ,, and Rebelrancher is right... LEO's where ready for them,, they had S.N.A.P. set up on the roads coming in,, also we got the see the DPS chopper fly around,, they did a few fly bys at our camp that was set up at three mile cut, 

My hat off the LEO's.. thank you for serving,, and being on top of things,,God bless you guys..

PS,,,pretty cool chopper...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ssmarinaman said:


> . LEO's where ready for them,, they had *S.N.A.P.* set up on the roads coming in,


dang, they were serious


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Mont said:


> dang, they were serious


HAHAHAHAHA That is serious control business! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That is funny.....



ssmarinaman said:


> they did a few fly bys at our camp that was set up at three mile cut,


My people were there from midnight Sat through Sunday. He said he made several drive by's, you prolly saw him, 2dr black Tacoma stock tires..

anderw


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

We were there too. Must say it was very peaceful. Officers said they were bored. Lol. Guess that was a good thing.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Raine came to Sargent Satry and said 288 was wall to wall LEO's all the way down! They weren't profiling though!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Mont said:


> dang, they were serious


I was wondering if anyone was going to get that,, you the man mont...lol

u so green...lol


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

lordbater said:


> That is funny.....
> 
> My people were there from midnight Sat through Sunday. He said he made several drive by's, you prolly saw him, 2dr black Tacoma stock tires..
> 
> anderw


Yes I did,, we where the one at the end of 3 mile,, it was a blast,, and the super moon was epic,,


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ssmarinaman said:


> Yes I did,, we where the one at the end of 3 mile,, it was a blast,, and the super moon was epic,,


hah, yeah, he said he saw a nice sized camp there. I just found out a bit ago that his lady was behind him in the Tan Jeep, and they had their 'black faced dog' (my nick name for the mutt) with them..

He said he didn't see any LEO's except one tailing them just getting into Brazoria around 10pm Friday night.. He talked to the guy collecting fees for the stickers on an ice run sometime Saturday and they said they pulled the porto can trailer out and were putting a few regular porto cans up to 'protect' their nice trailer..

Glad is was a false alarm. I hate to waste all the resources for all the LEOs, but I'm glad it didn't turn out to be another surfside...

I really wonder if maybe they sent a scout down to scout out the beach and determined that there was no way they could get more than 6 or 8 donks stuck before it was too crowded...

a


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

More like, they are laughing their butts off at how a simple internet rumor causes scared white people to grossly over react. 

You guys are being played. Plain and simple. Played.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> More like, they are laughing their butts off at how a simple internet rumor causes scared white people to grossly over react.
> 
> You guys are being played. Plain and simple. Played.


I call bs.

a


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ernest said:


> More like, they are laughing their butts off at how a simple internet rumor causes scared white people to grossly over react.
> 
> You guys are being played. Plain and simple. Played.


The ATM gang has a history of beach parties in Matagorda. And honestly, the parties they have hosted in the past were fairly civil. In the wake of the foolishness and violence at Surfside, the authorities (that would be local, state, and fed) are on high alert. That's what grown folks who are responsible for our safety do.

It's all on the record.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ernest said:


> More like, they are laughing their butts off at how a simple internet rumor causes scared white people to grossly over react.
> 
> You guys are being played. Plain and simple. Played.


Do you really think they are that smart?

I dont.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Its does not take any real brains to prey upon people's fears, insecurities, and prejudices. Thats lowest common denominator stuff. Meaning, the usual, the typical. Basically, what most of our media does these days. And, they do that because its so easy and simple. Not because its hard or requires real thought.


----------

